# Curtain ideas for these old wood headers ?



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

The rod should be on the wall, above the trim and extended out on the sides a bit.
What is that under the window? A radiator? Whatever it is, I would just stick to blinds or shades rather than short curtains, unless it's a bathroom or kids room.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You could just do a valance inside the window, or a Roman shade
inside the window.
The woodwork is lovely.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

Altho the rod placement is good in post #4, it's a good pic of what not to do. Make sure the curtain covers the edge of the glass a bit and not hanging next to the window, otherwise it looks like fabric hanging on the wall rather than a curtain framing a window.


----------



## Chickenbrowncow (Oct 27, 2019)

Roxygal said:


> The rod should be on the wall, above the trim and extended out on the sides a bit.
> What is that under the window? A radiator? Whatever it is, I would just stick to blinds or shades rather than short curtains, unless it's a bathroom or kids room.


That is a radiator and I did not think of that at all. I have situated them 3 1/2 to the right and up 3 1/2 

However since there is hardened plaster like concrete between the slats I am going to need a masonry drill to get through it.


----------



## Chickenbrowncow (Oct 27, 2019)

Roxygal said:


> Altho the rod placement is good in post #4, it's a good pic of what not to do. Make sure the curtain covers the edge of the glass a bit and not hanging next to the window, otherwise it looks like fabric hanging on the wall rather than a curtain framing a window.


Do you have an example of this ?


----------



## Chickenbrowncow (Oct 27, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> You could just do a valance inside the window, or a Roman shade
> inside the window.
> The woodwork is lovely.


It is what made me fall in love with the house. I absolutely love it but there are a lot of quirks to it ...


----------



## Chickenbrowncow (Oct 27, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> You could just do a valance inside the window, or a Roman shade
> inside the window.
> The woodwork is lovely.


It is what made me fall in love with the house. I absolutely love it but there are a lot of quirks to it ...like the plaster and now I don’t have to use dry wall stuff but plaster stuff and it crumbles really really easily


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Chickenbrowncow said:


> The old hardware is actually nailed to the wood and afraid of pulling it off.



On the wall is the preferred method but take care as those are plaster walls.


I always used vice grips or pliers to pull straight out on nailed hardware. This avoids damage to the surface.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I prefer just a valance or a Roman shade valance.
You already have the blinds for privacy ( if you need
privacy.) We have two windows in our Dining Room
with mantles on top like yours. We made stained glass
for these windows, so I have no curtains, but, a one time
I made small festoons and jabos for the windows. As much as
I loved the festoons and jabos it was too much with the
stained glass. I had to take them down. In your situation
they would look great. 

The inside the window drop valances (that Neiltw posted) 
are also great looking. 

What style is your furniture/decor? ...that makes a difference
in your window dressing choice.

do you sew?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The old hardware looks like a 3 rod system with a sheer in the center and overlapping drapes.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

While there's tons of pics out there, here's one good site, for a start: 

Calico Corners

Click on the Window Treatment Guide. There's a few good examples there.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

Here's a couple pics I found of simple curtains on a window. Note how a small part of the window, trim and glass, is covered.


----------



## Chickenbrowncow (Oct 27, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> The old hardware looks like a 3 rod system with a sheer in the center and overlapping drapes.


Interesting ! Thank you for the graphic it really looks cool. That the way they all did windows then ? Apparently this used to be an old
Farm house way back when.


----------



## Chickenbrowncow (Oct 27, 2019)

Colbyt said:


> On the wall is the preferred method but take care as those are plaster walls.
> 
> 
> I always used vice grips or pliers to pull straight out on nailed hardware. This avoids damage to the surface.


Yeah they are hard to deal with since the plaster behind the wall is hard as cement and when I tried to drill through it I might as well take a masonry drill to it.


----------



## Chickenbrowncow (Oct 27, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I prefer just a valance or a Roman shade valance.
> You already have the blinds for privacy ( if you need
> privacy.) We have two windows in our Dining Room
> with mantles on top like yours. We made stained glass
> ...


My mother in law sews. The most sewing I have ever done is sew patches on to a book that I sewed material on as a book cover. The decore I like is modern deco sort of a industrial feeling but my wife likes a softer side to things keeping some light/dark furniture. I am hoping to get my mother in law to make those Roman drapes because they look like a great fit.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Chickenbrowncow said:


> Yeah they are hard to deal with since the plaster behind the wall is hard as cement and when I tried to drill through it I might as well take a masonry drill to it.


It is more like concrete than drywall so a masonry drill would be in order.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Chickenbrowncow said:


> Yeah they are hard to deal with since the plaster behind the wall is hard as cement and when I tried to drill through it I might as well take a masonry drill to it.





Usually only the first 1/8" is the hard coat which can fracture easy. Once through that a sharp screw can do the rest. The hard coat is really hard on bits. I always used a #8 x 3/4 Tek screw to cut through the hard coat and then just ran my screws in. You can get 2-3 holes per screw and it cheaper and cleaner than drill bits.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Chickenbrowncow said:


> My mother in law sews. The most sewing I have ever done is sew patches on to a book that I sewed material on as a book cover. The decore I like is modern deco sort of a industrial feeling but my wife likes a softer side to things keeping some light/dark furniture. I am hoping to get my mother in law to make those Roman drapes because they look like a great fit.


I agree, Romans would be a great fit...We made full Romans for our family room.

Since we really don’t need full romans for privacy, after a couple of years we made new Romans,
only this time we just made a Roman valances, it gives the 
appearance of full Romans - but only has four pleats. 

I didn’t like looking into the ends of the Romans so we made jabots
to cover the ends. (this is a deep box window this is why you can look 
into the ends, however that is not your conditions)

The old fabric from the Romans was an upholstery fabric (as opposed 
to drapery fabric)...we were able to reuse it in our Living room 
and dining room, which I was happy about because I love the fabric. 
The new fabric is a beige valor, the jabots are a dark brown valor...
they could also be self lined ( meaning the same fabric) But, even without jabos Romans look good.

There are videos on how to make Romans...It not difficult, but time consuming,
as the layout is key ( you need a big table for the layout)
The sewing part is easy...We also cut wood strips for
to insert into the bottom of the pleats. We also have a french door in the
room (Without jabots) I take a pic of it for you later so you can see the Romans
without Jabots.) 

Also, the Romans are lined with a light cotton fabric.
Also the single window is next to a mirror that’s why it looks like
two windows.

Under the romans are white solar shades...I’m not sure if you planned
on leaving your blinds or doing shades, but I think your blinds are 
fine. They look to be light beige? 

I would make your Romans to mount inside the window ( not over the
side wood trim) 
hope this helps.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Chickenbrowncow
The Dining room has three pleats. ( the den windows
have Four pleats - The den door has three pleats...
You can do whatever you like, have fun with it.

You can make as many pleats as you wish if you’re 
using them as a valance. If your using them as 
a regular shade then make them to end at the sill.

Rainy and overcast day, best shots I could get without a lot of light


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey, that little bi-plane in the top photo looks familiar. :smile:


----------



## Chickenbrowncow (Oct 27, 2019)

Thank you all for your suggestions ! It is much appreciated. I will post some new pics here soon


----------

